# Investment Banking Jobs - Recruiting process for a US Citizen looking to move to UAE



## HKS724 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Friends!

I am new to this forum and I hope my first post/question is not too intrusive. I have a very strong desire break into the investment banking industry in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I am a 2009 graduate and am currently living in the United States. I wanted to ask for some advice from the expatriates in this community that are in the industry for some advice on how to approach recruiting in this region. Any and all advice will be astronomically helpful. Thank you everyone.

Cheers


----------

